
Light pollution map - ohjeez
https://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=4&lat=5759860&lon=1619364&layers=B0FFFFTFFFF
======
DonaldPShimoda
This is really neat! Especially useful if you want to do some stargazing and
want to find the nearest location with dark skies.

On a related note, my alma mater is now home to an initiative called "The
Consortium for Dark Sky Studies" (CDSS) [0]. Their mission appears to be
promoting the development of technologies and techniques to preserve (and
possibly reclaim) the darkness of skies. I don't know much about _how_ they're
planning to accomplish this exactly, but I think it's kind of a neat idea to
at least raise awareness.

[0] [http://darkskystudies.org](http://darkskystudies.org)

